
Amazon “Brushing” Scam - jedixit
https://www.bbb.org/article/news-releases/20509-amazon-brushing-scam-indicates-a-serious-problem-for-victims
======
Ijumfs
Not sure this makes sense because how in the world can the "seller" post a
fake review under my account?

~~~
Nextgrid
They don't use your account. They use their own accounts; they just need some
place to deliver the unwanted package and the easiest way to do this is to
pick a random address that happens to be yours.

